# Roxbury Community College CJ Program



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

Has anyone here attended the Roxbury Community College Criminal Justice Program. I am interested in attending this spring. I also noticed that it is Quinn Bill Approved. Any information will helpful.

Thank You 
Hunter617


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I have never heard of anyone going through it if that helps


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Quinn Bill approved....not much else to know about it. If it's convenient and fits your budget, then go for it.


----------

